# Pharm grade vs. ugl?



## kingblasted (Sep 7, 2015)

From my understanding most ugl gear is under dosed.  If one was to run a cycle would they take 200mg of watson test cyp instead of 250mg of ugl test cyp per injection?


----------



## Spongy (Sep 7, 2015)

Reputable sources are not under dosed.  250mg of Watson gives me the exact same bloods as 250mg of my source.  If your source is under dosed then move on, test is not that expensive and there is no reason to accept under dosed gear.


----------



## kingblasted (Sep 7, 2015)

thanks for clearing that up for me spongy


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2015)

A lot of YouTube celebs have been putting this out. Rich Piana being the primary culprit.


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 7, 2015)

good UGL is NOT underdosed.


----------



## bvs (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeah bro its not that hard to make it accurately dosed. I dont see why one would pay the extra for pharm grade if they can get good UGL. In some cases UGL can be better than pharma eg higher mg/ml, thinner and easier to inject. Also all the compounds that aren't produced pharma anymore or never were in the first place


----------



## GSgator (Sep 7, 2015)

A good source is going to put in what you see on the side of the  bottle if it says 250mg of test then that's what you will get. UG labs can brew blends and High MG unlike pharm grade it comes down to trust your source.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 7, 2015)

If you can get Watson then get Watson obviously.


----------



## snake (Sep 7, 2015)

Just me man but if you can't trust them to does it correctly, you kind of shouldn't be trusting the other steps. What I'm saying is under dosing may be the last of your problems.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 7, 2015)

Milo said:


> A lot of YouTube celebs have been putting this out. Rich Piana being the primary culprit.



And we all know rich piana is an idiot with an agenda ....


----------



## Redrum1327 (Sep 7, 2015)

I <3 my source , my numbers always come back thru the roof , trust is the main thing in this game . if you don't trust your source find a new one bro


----------



## R1rider (Sep 7, 2015)

Ugl gear not underdosed at all.. Some of the best gear i ever had was ugl or homebrew..

all depends on your source


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 7, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> And we all know rich piana is an idiot with an agenda ....



He's def not the brightest... But what agenda?


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> He's def not the brightest... But what agenda?



Don't know about any particular agenda but he is a hypocrite. "Don't take gainer shakes, they're bullshit. Eat real food." "Buy my gainer shake it's better than everyone else's."


----------



## Luscious Lei (Sep 7, 2015)

The UGL test I'm using for both my blasts and cruises is actually slightly overdosed. Test is cheap and if there's one compound that shouldn't be underdosed it's test.
Now when it comes to hard to find / expensive compounds like primo or var that's a whole different story.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 7, 2015)

Milo said:


> Don't know about any particular agenda but he is a hypocrite. "Don't take gainer shakes, they're bullshit. Eat real food." "Buy my gainer shake it's better than everyone else's."


Also buy my bcaa and drink it all day long... by his method you would go thru a container like weekly or something


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2015)

These guys all about it. Penguin army.


----------



## kingblasted (Sep 7, 2015)

Milo said:


> A lot of YouTube celebs have been putting this out. Rich Piana being the primary culprit.



That is exactly where I heard this from! Definitely got me thinking after he said that


----------



## kingblasted (Sep 7, 2015)

has anyone tried his 100rep skull crusher, 60 rep hammer curl supersetx3 for results?  I got nothing from it but an extreme pump, no lasting results though......


----------



## GSgator (Sep 7, 2015)

His all day you may BCAA supp is getting really good reviews I guess he doesn't cut corners he puts a realistic dose of what you need  and has some pretty expensive compounds in that drink.


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2015)

Whenever I think about buying a supplement, I ask myself if it will make even the slightest difference in either my physique or my lifts. The answer is always no. I see all the time dudes with an extravagant supplement stash yet they still look the same way they did one year ago. You think those bcaas that nitric oxide shit does anything? Try taking it for 3 months and then not taking it for 3 months under the exact same diet and training regimen. I guarantee you will see ZERO difference.  Not worth the couple hundred bucks a month.


----------



## schultz1 (Sep 8, 2015)

If i could afford hg test, thats all i would take but, a good ugl lab will be perfectly fine


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 8, 2015)

I have never used pharm grade, but if it was any better than the UGL I use I couldn't take it.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 8, 2015)

Pre ORD, if you had a decent source you could count on your gear being accurately dosed. Guys were bringing back bloods that were higher than pharm gear. All there was left to talk about was heavy metals and sterility. There would also be talk of guys not wanting over dosed gear and not wanting over dosed gear. Guys wanted to know exactly how much they're taking.
These days ugl's are popping up after getting raws from suppliers on ALI BABA and other sites. Guys can't count on getting decent raws any longer. Back pre ORD anyone could get decent gear that was accurately dosed. Not today. Even long time brewers are having issues. They are still your best bet, though. Fly by Nights are a dime a dozen and have no idea what they are brewing.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Sep 8, 2015)

Another key here fellas is; "Finding a good UGL".  That's not as easy as it seems.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 8, 2015)

Franklin Yeti said:


> Another key here fellas is; "Finding a good UGL".  That's not as easy as it seems.


Sure it is. Shoot Steelers4life a pm. He will hook you up


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 8, 2015)

Franklin Yeti said:


> Another key here fellas is; "Finding a good UGL".  That's not as easy as it seems.



Yes it is, you just create a username and post in the forum for a hookup right?  That seems to be what all the others do these days...Lmao.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 8, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sure it is. Shoot Steelers4life a pm. He will hook you up



I thought zeig had all the good sources


----------



## Jayjay82 (Sep 8, 2015)

No difference it all depends on your source if you have a legit reliable ugl then you are most likely getting the correct dosage also I would worry more about sanitation than dosage if your not sure about your ugl. I had a bunch of Watson 200 cyp and a bunch of ugl 250 cyp and I honestly could not tell the difference. I prefer a good legit ugl due to price and plus test is not an expensive compound to get so at the end of the day there is no need to underdose it unless your source is a scumbag. Reputable ugl/source is the best cheapest way to go!!!!


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 17, 2015)

Just run the Watson 200 if not sure. About 3cc's a week and watch the results you get. Get your protein in


----------

